# Visa Approved, Advice Needed :)



## rasj76 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello to everyone. 

My Family's application for Immigrant Visa has recently been approved and we've received our Passports back with the Visa stamped with the validity that reads up to September 2010. 

We're planning to "land" in Canada sometime June/July/August of 2010 and we are having a hard time deciding whether to settle for good or to just “land” before the expiration of our Visa and collect our PR cards. 

I’m still under Contract with my current employer here in Dubai, UAE with a good enough tax free pay that we are seriously considering staying here for another year or two before we finally settle for good in Canada. My Wife is also entertaining the thought of going back to work here to bulk up our savings before we begin our new life as immigrants in another Country.

Below are the points that I would like to seek insights, opinions and advice on:

1. I realize that we have a 5 year window to live in Canada for a cumulative of at least 720 days to retain our PR Status. As stated above we are thinking of landing and eventually exit the Country upon the collection of our PR cards. I’ve read that upon landing, one must collect their PR cards, obtain a SIN and open a bank account. Our plan is to spend our 2 week holiday in Canada and was wondering if that time frame is enough to do all three?

2. The proof of fund requirement for a family of 3 is listed as $16,580 and I do realize that the more money you bring, the better. Realistically speaking, is the proof of fund requirement enough to settle and maybe tough out months of unemployment considering the state of the job market around the world brought about by the US recession?

3. I’ve read that it is duty free to bring personal and household goods into Canada and was wondering if it is worth the hassle to actually do so. The only thing of value that I’m seriously considering bringing (or having shipped) to Canada would be my hobby of 4 electric guitars, 2 guitar amplifiers and a myriad of guitar effects and accessories that I have accrued and grew an affinity for over the years of slaving my ass off here in Dubai.: Other items might include a LCD TV, printers, DVD’s (most importantly my 2 year old daughter’s movie collection.:lol and maybe a few of my daughter’s toys. To those that actually had their personal belongings/effects shipped to Canada, how was your experience and if you may, please recommend a shipping company that worked out for you.

4. I have a UAE driver’s license and I have been driving here for 4 years. How easy would it be for me to get a driver’s license in Canada?

I applied for our Immigrant Visa under the Federal Skilled Worker Class NOC “Construction Managers” which took about 9 months to process.

My Wife and I are altogether surprised how fast our application was approved. We are very excited at the prospect of relocating to Canada albeit a little apprehensive and scared at the thought of living in a Country without any relatives or friends to make the transition easier. 

I realize there are many resources available online regarding my above concerns so please forgive me if there are existing similar threads in this forum. I’m just interested to hear people’s input regarding their experience during the process of migrating and successfully relocating to Canada.

I hope you guys can take the time to share your good and not so good experiences regarding my queries. Any input will be appreciated. TIA.

Ronald

P.S.

I apologize for the long post. Too much spare time.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rasj76 said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> My Family's application for Immigrant Visa has recently been approved and we've received our Passports back with the Visa stamped with the validity that reads up to September 2010.
> 
> ...




I'm sure you have done much research on Canada before making such a momentus decision. If you tell where you plan to relocate to in Canada and what you do for a living I may be able to give you some guidance on jobs/accommodation/weather/general lifestyle etc. FYI I live in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA).


----------



## rasj76 (Dec 3, 2008)

I apologize for the VERY late reply...



Auld Yin said:


> I assume you know you must land within one year of your medicals


Yes I am aware of this fact and as stated in my post, our deadline for landing is September of 2010. 



Auld Yin said:


> Where are you landing and have you set up with CIC where your going to pickup your PR cards as per Permanent Resident Card: Arriving? Two weeks is more than sufficient time to obtain SIN cards and open bank accounts


Thanks for the link! 



Auld Yin said:


> Yes, you are permitted to bring your personal/household items duty-free. You should be aware that your electrical items MAY not work on the Canadian power system which is 115V vs 220V in UK/Dubai. There are adapters you can buy but I've read mixed reviews in their effectiveness. Your DVD's may require a "dual system" player.


The adapters that you speak of is a step up transformer and the only time that it will not work properly is if the operating frequency is different, i.e. if the equipment is rated at 50Hz and assuming Canada has an operating frequency of 60Hz there is a great chance of equipment failure specially for motors. In my experience, there should not be a problem when electronic devices (rated at 50Hz) such as DVD players and amplifiers are used on 60Hz AC power supply with the voltage properly converted. All electronic equipments that we intend to bring with us have universal voltage rating.

In connection to the above, I’ve read in the CIC website that it is necessary to declare items that we plan to bring with us upon landing and the items that will follow. Assuming we decide to just land and eventually exit the country, can we declare all of the items that we plan to bring in the future once we settle for good? Also, how detailed should the list be? I understand some equipment with serial numbers should be noted but how about books, CD’s and DVD’s? Should they be itemized as per the actually quantity and titles or can I declare them as 1 lot??

I’m assuming the shipping Company can assist in this regards.



Auld Yin said:


> It depends on which Province you plan to settle in as D/L's are a Provincial matter. Ontario, for example does not appear to have a reciprocal agreement with Dubai, see DriveTest - Reciprocal Exchange so someone from Dubai may require to sit a test.


I’ll have to sit in for a test then. Will I be allowed to drive temporarily with an International D/L while I arrange to get a Canadian Driver’s License?



Auld Yin said:


> I'm sure you have done much research on Canada before making such a momentus decision. If you tell where you plan to relocate to in Canada and what you do for a living I may be able to give you some guidance on jobs/accommodation/weather/general lifestyle etc. FYI I live in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA).


At the moment we intend to land in the Vancouver Area, B.C. considering the temperature there during the winter season. Having lived in Dubai, UAE for almost 5 years and originally coming from a tropical country, the harsh winters that I have read of in other places in Canada (up north!!) is a very daunting and scary thought for us. I am however a realist and am open to relocate wherever I can land a decent job.

As an added background I have a degree in BS in Electrical Engineering and have more than 10 years Professional experience and I am presently working as a Deputy E&M Design Co-ordination Manager here in Dubai. I am looking to land a job in Construction/Engineering Firms as a Construction Co-ordinator, considering that positions as Engineers are regulated in Canada that will require me to attend further studies to get accreditation.

Again, thanks for taking the time out to reply to my thread!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

In connection to the above, I’ve read in the CIC website that it is necessary to declare items that we plan to bring with us upon landing and the items that will follow. Assuming we decide to just land and eventually exit the country, can we declare all of the items that we plan to bring in the future once we settle for good? Also, how detailed should the list be? I understand some equipment with serial numbers should be noted but how about books, CD’s and DVD’s? Should they be itemized as per the actually quantity and titles or can I declare them as 1 lot??

No, you do not need to itemize each and every one. Just state things as Books, CD's, DVD's, Kitchenware, etc. Make a list of "goods to follow".

I’ll have to sit in for a test then. Will I be allowed to drive temporarily with an International D/L while I arrange to get a Canadian Driver’s License?

I believe in BC you must change within 90 days from your Dubai license.


----------



## wyekoon (Oct 21, 2009)

Regarding your job, you might want to find out more about the current job market. I immigrated in August 2009 and found that companies tended to hire experienced people with "Canadian Experience". So perhaps, what would be helpful is if you worked with a Canadian company based in Dubai and try to get an transfer with a job in hand. 

You also should go on some canadian job sites (monster or workpolis) to look at the present hirings, or even better, try to get some interviews at the time when you land. That way you can get a feel of the industry and hiring process. 


Finally, I strongly suggest that you check with the provincial engineering council regarding your credentials (education and experience) depending on which province you go to. I hold a BEng from a UK university and have 8 years working experience in civil engineering design and construction. However, the Professional Engineers of Ontario (PEO) had decided that my education is not good enough and instructed me to write some technical exams in order to confirm my education, and to finally qualify as a professional engineer in Canada.


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got a question close to the OP's so I thought I'd ask here before starting a new thread.

We're about to send our passports off to get our PR visa which will expire in June 2010 (one year from med's) and have a ski trip to BC planned for February. If we use this trip to Land will we have to complete the B4 forms for our stuff we're taking with us and for the stuff that'll eventually follow? 

Complicating matters is that I'll eventually be taking all my tools and equipment (I'm a Contractor) so would I have to list all that too and pay the tariffs and taxes when we visit? 


I'll probably call the border services up there to ask but I thought I'd get some input here first, Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Snodge said:


> I've got a question close to the OP's so I thought I'd ask here before starting a new thread.
> 
> We're about to send our passports off to get our PR visa which will expire in June 2010 (one year from med's) and have a ski trip to BC planned for February. If we use this trip to Land will we have to complete the B4 forms for our stuff we're taking with us and for the stuff that'll eventually follow?
> 
> ...


If you're coming on a ski trip and to land you will require to produce a list of goods to follow. If the stuff you bring with you is not going back with you then you should produce a list of these items staying.


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

*Places to live*



Auld Yin said:


> I'm sure you have done much research on Canada before making such a momentus decision. If you tell where you plan to relocate to in Canada and what you do for a living I may be able to give you some guidance on jobs/accommodation/weather/general lifestyle etc. FYI I live in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA).


My partner and I have been looking at areas around to Toronto to decide on a location we would like to emigrate too. Would you be able to make a few suggestions please?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

beck81uk said:


> My partner and I have been looking at areas around to Toronto to decide on a location we would like to emigrate too. Would you be able to make a few suggestions please?


So much depends in what lifestyle you're seeking. I suspect you are young (less than 30) so, if you are fond of nightclubbing, you would want to live downtown. If, however, you have young children and seeking family living it would probably suit you better to go suburban.
Can you give me some idea of your preference?


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> So much depends in what lifestyle you're seeking. I suspect you are young (less than 30) so, if you are fond of nightclubbing, you would want to live downtown. If, however, you have young children and seeking family living it would probably suit you better to go suburban.
> Can you give me some idea of your preference?


We are both under 30, but clubbing isnt really our thing...we like to go to pubs and go to nice restaurants for meals but we dont overdo it really when it comes to the weekend. Hope this helps!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

beck81uk said:


> We are both under 30, but clubbing isnt really our thing...we like to go to pubs and go to nice restaurants for meals but we dont overdo it really when it comes to the weekend. Hope this helps!


If you go to the following website it gives information and photographs of most of Toronto's districts with links to streets within each district. A couple of districts I particularly like are the Beaches and Yonge and Eglinton. Both have great shopping, restaurants and pubs but there are many other decent areas on the transit system also.

boldts.net - Toronto


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> If you go to the following website it gives information and photographs of most of Toronto's districts with links to streets within each district. A couple of districts I particularly like are the Beaches and Yonge and Eglinton. Both have great shopping, restaurants and pubs but there are many other decent areas on the transit system also.
> 
> boldts.net - Toronto


thanks for your help!


----------

